# App crashes



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

After lurking for a few weeks and receiving tons of helpful tips from the 90+ page Flex thread, I had an issue today that finally moved me to register.
I have been delivering packages for almost a month now, never had an issue. This evening, after my 3rd delivery, I picked my next address and suddenly the map went black. I tried restarting the app and my phone, but it kept crashing after trying to load for a few seconds. I called support and they just told me to return to the warehouse, but couldn't tell me whether the issue was on my end or theirs. 
The warehouse people were super nice, but not much more help, apart from telling me that this happens all the time. I felt like an ass, because I only managed 3 deliveries, but was told I'd still get paid.
The funny thing is, I tried loading the app all evening and at 8.31 pm, one minute after my shift was supposed to end, it magically started working again.
Anyone ever had something similar happen? I emailed support when I got home but doubt they'll be much help.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

At Amazon, you can't have crapp unless you have the 'app' (yes...with 2 P's)

Alrighty then.....ok, let's try this slogan:

Amazon ! We put the 'app' in crapp ! 

(maybe they actually dipped it in crap ? I dunno)

No good? Okay one more try...

"...Who didn't flush the commode ??!! Oh wait, it's just the flex app. "

There. I got it. Let's go with that one.

For a company built on high-tech, dot.com 21st century innovation
amazon's flex app still leaves so very much to be desired.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I have had issues with the app crashing during a route several times. I get a black screen in the map area with "loading route" notice also the "delivery has stopped" notice. Also, when I lose my signal it causes problems. Usually closing out, logging out and back in fixes it. If it only happened once and you couldn't get the app back up and running during your route and now all the sudden it's working normally, more than likely it indicates a problem on their end. 
Guess you'll have to see what happens on your next route?

Let's face it, quite a few things have to work and work efficiently for us to get our jobs done. Our mobile networks have to be up to par and UP, our phones have to function properly and then you have all the things happening with the app and connecting to Amazon servers. All these things have to work together and be functioning to complete a route. So, lot's of things can and will go wrong.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Did you also try to restart your phone to refresh the data on your phone? That usually works with me if closing the app and bringing it back up does not work.


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

I tried restarting several times to no avail. It was working fine again today, so all is well for now. I guess I was just worried that I'd take a hit for it somehow. This amazon thing has been awesome, especially since I got so disenchanted with uber. 
Thanks, guys!


----------

